# Speakers dont fit....



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

well... like a dumb ass i didnt look at the mounting depth on my speakers before i bought them. I have some MB quartz Q series speakers that i want to put in the door. Is there any way to add a spacer or something to make them fit? other wise i will need to return them. TIA...


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

nak1 said:


> *well... like a dumb ass i didnt look at the mounting depth on my speakers before i bought them. I have some MB quartz Q series speakers that i want to put in the door. Is there any way to add a spacer or something to make them fit? other wise i will need to return them. TIA... *


Cut a ring of MDF wood to space the speakers out a bit...they'll fit just fine. Which Q's did you get? The QSD's or QM's?


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

QM's i think.... will 1/2 mdf do?


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

nak1 said:


> *QM's i think.... will 1/2 mdf do? *


Yep...1/2" will work just fine. I have those same speakers in my sentra now and had no problems with it.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

word... i convinced the stereo shop to trade them up with the PSD series speaks... should be nice. the mid range is the same as the QM's but the tweet is 1" and the crossover is a little better. Thanks alot for the help! I really appreciate it.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

have u guys had any problems with those speakers hitting the door panels???? at high volumes my 6.5 have so much movement that the speaker hits the panel.... what i need to do take the door panel off cut it up and fiber glass a pod of some sort


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

i hope not! I dont want these speakers to go to isht to fast..... seems like there is enough room back there. I guess it depends on how far the voice coil can extend.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Make some kicks - it's honestly not too hard...

A little fiberglass and a little MDF and you're good to go. And they sound incredible.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i found these stats
Driver Mounting Depth 
Top Mount 2-13/16" (7.14cm) 
Bottom Mount 3-1/16" (7.78cm) 
Grille 
Height 15/16" (2.38cm)" DAMN NEAR ONE INCH OF EXCURSION"
Diameter 7-1/4" (18.41cm) 

i wouldnt mind doing kick panels but i want to take the bottom section of the door panel off and make the hole for the speaker line up perfectly to that all 100% of the speaker is visible...probally have a buddy of mine make a new fiberglass section.... maybe even have him make me a pod to enclose the speaker in the door


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

samo said:


> *Make some kicks - it's honestly not too hard...
> 
> A little fiberglass and a little MDF and you're good to go. And they sound incredible. *


i tend to kick anything in that area so im trying to stay away from putting anything there. 

I am just going to hope they dont rub.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

*like this?*



 ccroaddog said:


> *i found these stats
> Driver Mounting Depth
> Top Mount 2-13/16" (7.14cm)
> Bottom Mount 3-1/16" (7.78cm)
> ...


http://www.gaugemagazine.com/2003/march03/LastBlast/pages/GaugeMagazine_LastBlast_037.htm


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

that is exactly what i was looking for .....but maybe in black. Looks like they just took the factory piece cut out the hole for the speaker and made a mdf ring to support it properly


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

thats damn sweet! i want some.... but dont have the money or the know how to do it.

anyone want to make me a set and sell them to me really really cheap?! haha


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

my problem is i know how they did it and i dont have the time and never used fiberglass to make it myself. I wanna do the same thing with the rear deck too. Mostly so that when the bass hits the pressure built up in the trunk will not move the woofer up and down causing it to sound like "shizle"


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

its not hard to work with glass at all. ccroaddog do u work at circuit city? i used the stock piece made a ring and glassed it on the panel then bondo and sand sand sand sand then paint


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

these will be for sale soon best offer takes them


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

well i made the spacers and the speakers fit..... but it is all messed up. I dont know what i wired up wrong but its just not sounding right... and the sub is not working. More drama.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

ya i do work at circuit but we dont specailize in anything custom... i saw my last manager do it and all he did was make a mdf ring and made a couple of legs and just took the fiberglass over it, and put two or three lays of reson, then it hardened, bondo, sand and paint


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

i built those while i worked at circuit and my kicks. it sucked there b/c they didnt let me do custom shit.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

twisted200ser said:


> *i built those while i worked at circuit and my kicks. it sucked there b/c they didnt let me do custom shit. *


my manger said i couldnt order any fiber glass or anything or he would have to give me a coaching........thats why i hate having a old CSM as the roadshop manager


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

tell him to get bent. you can order from select products from the special order book. or just go to any auto parts store and buy it.
coachings dont matter at all its the correctives that count. if you need any "tips" on working there let me know


----------

